# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  هل هذا الخبر صحيح  . . . . !!!

## الصاااااقعة

*موقع سودانا فوق  اورد خبر خطير جدا عن الثلاثى رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وابوعشرين الخبر هو (رفع الهلال اسماء الثلاثى فى سستم الانتقالات) . .  .افيدونا بصحة هذا الخبر !
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كذب وشتل وشغل قبل القمة لتشتيت افكار المريخ قبل المباراة
اللاعبين والجمهور الاتنين المقصودين 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يشرع في إجراءات إعادة قيد المفكوكين داخل فندق اللاعبين

24 أكتوبر 2020
الخرطوم_ (اليوم التالي)
#ووااوواا
أكمل نادي المريخ ترتيبات إعادة قيد لاعبيه مطلقي السراح، وشرع في تجهيز العقود للسداسي المكون من رمضان عجب وضياء الدين محجوب وعبد الله أبو عشرين والتاج يعقوب ومنجد النيل والسماني الصاوي، وتجري حالياً مفاوضات مع محمد الرشيد لإقناعه بتمديد عقده بعد أن غالى في مطالبه، وشرع أبو بكر العوض مسئول السيستم بنادي في المريخ في تجهيز البيانات توطئة لرفعها في سيستم الانتقالات المحلي، ومن المتوقع أن تكتمل إجراءات التعاقد بعد قليل
*

----------

